# Can Potty Trained Dogs Pee Because Of Being Tired?



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

Sai had his puppy class today and he played for about 15 minutes with the other dog there.

So when we got home he was pretty tired! Two hours later he is on the floor looking around and just pees. He didnt ever get up, he just peed while lying down. I checked and his legs are working just fine.

Please tell me this happens sometimes and means nothing???


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Snoppykins said:


> Please tell me this happens sometimes and means nothing???


It does.

Wait until he pees on himself while sleeping for the first time. That one is worth quite a few laughs.

Rocky was what I consider 100% housetrained by about the fourth day I had him home, but there were times where he'd be sleeping or just totally relaxing and it would just slip. It stopped when he was about 4-5 months old I'd say.


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

I will relax then.

When I saw it the first thought was oh no, his legs are not working and I ran over and he got up :0


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Shippo has done that before. To this day, even though he's about to be 3, I still take him to potty after any hard exercise or play, just in case.

He's also done the "peeing while sleeping/laying there" thing!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd imagine if it just happens once or twice it's no big deal, little toddlers and kids wet the bed. Heck, I did it once as a teenager. If it becomes a regular thing, I'd worry, but every once in a while...why bother getting up? lol!


----------

